# "Learning languages is knowing the world" into Greek



## hitomi_melissa

the original phrase in Spanish is "aprender idiomas es conocer el mundo"
we'd like to use this phrase in a poster.
help, please! This is my attempt: Mathaino tin glósses einai va gnosei ton kosmos.
​


----------



## heresys

Hola hitomi_melissa!
Mathaino tin glósses einai va gnosei ton kosmos.
(to na) Mathaino tis glosses einai na gnorizo ton kosmo.  
correcto del punto de vista gramatical (creo!!), pero a mi me suena un poco artificial, no lo diria en griego....espontaneo!
Si no te importa, yo lo haria de otra manera, un poco menos literal y  seria "mathainontas glosses, mathaineis ton kosmo" - lit. aprendiendo idiomas conoces el mundo, pero los dos verbos coinciden en griego... o "mathainontas glosses, gnorizeis ton kosmo"  para usar dos verbos distintos... Espera tambien las propuestas de otros foreros, igual salen con algo mas genial!
Saludos!


----------



## Christo Tamarin

hitomi_melissa said:


> the Original Phrase In Spanish Is "aprender Idiomas Es Conocer El Mundo"
> We'd Like To Use This Phrase In A Poster.
> Help, Please! This Is My Attempt: Mathaino Tin Glósses Einai Va Gnosei Ton Kosmos.


*Να μαθαίνει κανείς γλώσσες είναι να γνωρίζει τον κόσμο.*


----------



## anthodocheio

The main problem is that in modern Greek there is no infinitive.


Yo lo diría así:

Μαθαίνοντας κάποιος ξένες γλώσσες, ανοίγει ένα παράθυρο στο να γνωρίσει τον κόσμο.

Si alguien aprende idiomas extranjeros, abre una ventana al conocer el mundo.



Si no, "μαθαίνοντας γλώσσες γνωρίζεις τον κόσμο", que dijo _heresys_ me parece ideal.


----------



## alanking

It may be relevant to point out that "aprender idiomas es conocer el mundo" is not well translated into English as *"Learning languages is KNOWING the world"*. This is a classic mistake by Spanish speakers having to do with the aspectual value of "conocer" in this sentence, where it means "get to know" or "become acquainted with" (or "learn about"). The English sentence given sounds odd in English because "learning" is a dynamic act, whereas "knowing" can only be static. It doesn't really make sense, so translating something that is nonsense into a third language (Greek) is likely to be difficult!

Sorry I don't know enough Greek to answer your translation question, but this reflection is offered as guidance to those who do.

Alan


----------



## orthophron

Thanks very much indeed Alan for the suggestions and welcome. I hope you 'll enjoy our party and always correct us.

But I must confess that however they express themselves, it seems that the non native speakers of english usually understand each other (judging by the meaningful sentences already provided in greek).


----------



## heresys

I completely agree with Orthophron, maybe because we tend to be less demanding to those who speak a third language, not our own, not their own, or because we go by sense in our language, we let aside (and thus indirectly correct) occasional mistakes...
By the way, how would you have said the same thing Alan?
"learning languages is learning the world" or maybe in a different way?
cheers!


----------



## alanking

heresys said:


> By the way, how would you have said the same thing Alan?
> "learning languages is learning the world" or maybe in a different way?
> cheers!


 
Ha, a difficult question that I was hoping you wouldn't ask me  It would depend whether it's more important for the translation to stick closely to the literal meaning of the original sentence or to sound like a good, idiomatic slogan in English. (And either way it's a challenge.) That in turn may depend largely or completely on whether you are asking for the translation as an end-product (to put on website, say) or as input for a Greek translator.

If using "learn" I'd say "learn ABOUT the world" is a better idea than ?"learn the world".

I agree with you and Orthophron that a translator may successfully guess the intended meaning even when the original provided is badly or wrongly expressed (even by native writers sometimes, believe me!). But it is also true that occasionally in such events a translator or other reader may wrongly guess what was being intended - ending up in a wrong translation, or perhaps just missing a chance to have provided a more felicitous translation into the target language, had the effect being sought by the source author been more accurately understood.

Oh, and thanks for your welcome!

Alan


----------



## heresys

I see! I take it you're a professional translator then? 
And of course you're right about the "learning _about_ the world" part!
welcome again, cheers!


----------



## alanking

heresys said:


> welcome again, cheers!


 
Eukharisto! (Yes, I'm a professional translator.) Alan


----------

